
Show HN: Fun Crazy Chess Variation - fonosip
http://ba.net/juegos/crazychess/
======
mcintyre1994
Similar to Really Bad Chess - that keeps the AI intelligence the same and just
varies the balance of starting pieces to adjust the difficulty.

~~~
fonosip
Yes. The extra high value pieces take you right into the fun middle game. So
games are much faster.

